# blingy parts passion



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

post pics of you favorite blingy component, here are my few favorites 
















and lastly


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)




----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

The extent of my bling...


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

the only bling you'll see on my rides say KING on it.....


on my daily ride rockhopper

my prophet yes that's a pink one......


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

I've posted this in other forums already, but I think it fits here to well to not post again:


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

How could I forget this:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I installed some new red pulleys last week.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Love my green hs.










and enos, copper/ti brooks and wi freewheel.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Some vintage bling:


----------



## Evo. (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## dblvanos (Mar 17, 2010)

insanitylevel9 said:


> post pics of you favorite blingy component, here are my few favorites
> and lastly


Who makes that?


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

I see alot of Thompson in pics.... I have some but don't consider it bling cause it's all black




Same bikes I posted about earlier.....


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

dblvanos said:


> Who makes that?


shimano:thumbsup: i like it much better then my x0 stuff


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

C. Alshus said:


> How could I forget this:


What's so bling there.......? Actually never saw one of those.


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

Don't have any, but I have always thought some of the Chromag stuff is cool and blingy:










Ryan


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

BLING!!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

ae111black said:


> I see alot of Thompson in pics.... I have some but don't consider it bling cause it's all black
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bling is in the eye of the blingholder.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Where does the bling end*

and the bike begin?


----------



## AEC (Oct 8, 2009)

Mmmmmm. White and purple...


----------



## big Jay (Dec 21, 2010)

I heart all the anodized red stuff! My new hardrock is flat black and I intend for every part I throw at it to be red...especially delicious anodized red


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

highdelll said:


> BLING!!


best bling ever!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

big Jay said:


> I heart all the anodized red stuff! My new hardrock is flat black and I intend for every part I throw at it to be red...especially delicious anodized red


call it the Black Rock Widow.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

insanitylevel9 said:


> best bling ever!!!!!!!!!!!


I know, _right_??


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

highdelll said:


> I know, _right_??


its so crazy my mind is blown, wait dont you have a red ano head set and a bunch of other blingly stuff?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i would like some bling but alas have none. my gray sunline v1 bars are probably the closest thing i have to bling.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

b-kul said:


> i would like some bling but alas have none. my gray sunline v1 bars are probably the closest thing i have to bling.


id say sun line stuff is bling


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

insanitylevel9 said:


> its so crazy my mind is blown, wait dont you have a red ano head set and a bunch of other blingly stuff?


Yeah... I guess...
BUT! :idea:, I wanted to show the 'guts' of bling...where it starts - The crown race of a CC 110.
Yeah, there's all these pics of a CK...oooo bulbous and shiney!...but their design is whack (oh I know, they, JUST NOW, adopted a split-ring - after years of poo-pooing it - after the patent expired...)in general, ... this greasy race is BLING!


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

highdelll said:


> Yeah... I guess...
> BUT! :idea:, I wanted to show the 'guts' of bling...where it starts - The crown race of a CC 110.
> Yeah, there's all these pics of a CK...oooo bulbous and shiney!...but their design is whack (oh I know, they, JUST NOW, adopted a split-ring after the patent expired)in general, ... this greasy race is BLING!


:lol: ok man


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

C. Alshus said:


> How could I forget this:


I like the duct tape bling!!!

Here's some bling - pure aesthetics:


----------



## big Jay (Dec 21, 2010)

highdelll said:


> call it the Black Rock Widow.


From this day forth it shall be called the "rockwidow" and trails will fear its name.


----------



## big Jay (Dec 21, 2010)

b-kul said:


> i would like some bling but alas have none. my gray sunline v1 bars are probably the closest thing i have to bling.


IMO, if it's a modification from stock and adds to the bikes speed,functionality or awe factor....its bling (regardless of color)


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I installed some new red pulleys last week.


I suppose this is off topic, but are those pulley gears noisy?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

chris1911 said:


> I suppose this is off topic, but are those pulley gears noisy?


Not at all.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Not at all.


And it seems to shift better with the 12 tooth lower pulley.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

big Jay said:


> IMO, if it's a modification from stock and adds to the bikes speed,functionality or awe factor....its bling (regardless of color)


+1 on that


----------



## farrisw1 (Jul 22, 2009)

100 year old head badge...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

farrisw1 said:


> 100 year old head badge...


Now that's cool! Can we see the whole bike?


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Not at all.


I wasn't sure if it would "chatter" with the metal gears. I guess it's no different than the chain going around a metal cassette. I need to get some of those.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

chris1911 said:


> I wasn't sure if it would "chatter" with the metal gears. I guess it's no different than the chain going around a metal cassette. I need to get some of those.


I have heard of people complaining about that.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

farrisw1 said:


> 100 year old head badge...


full bike now please


----------



## aries14 (Nov 23, 2005)

*One 9*

The start of my One 9 build!


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

aries14 said:


> The start of my One 9 build!


i think im going to have a bling attack looking at all that bling :thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

farrisw1 said:


> 100 year old head badge...


that is NIIICE :thumbsup: (Sorry MCS, my head-badge does not compete )


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

insanitylevel9 said:


> :lol: ok man


Yeah, sorry for the rant


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

highdelll said:


> that is NIIICE :thumbsup: (Sorry MCS, my head-badge does not compete )


That's ok, I like it!


----------



## Justinbunyon (Apr 27, 2010)

aries14 said:


> The start of my One 9 build!


nice bling, 'cept for that tank of a saddle


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

Andrea138 said:


> I've posted this in other forums already, but I think it fits here to well to not post again:


That's a dream machine...keep 'em coming !


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

I guess this qualifies??


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

TR said:


> I guess this qualifies??


dude thats a blacksheep its bling by it self


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

insanitylevel9 said:


> dude thats a blacksheep its bling by it self


What?
This old thing?


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

TR said:


> What?
> This old thing?


if your so ashamed of it i will gladly take it off your hands for you:thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

TR said:


> What?
> This old thing?


Hey, so what's the point of a fat 26 in the front and a skinny 29 in the rear? Do you do a front wheelie through the snow and sand and a rear wheelie through the hard rough stuff. lol, sound familiar? :thumbsup:


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Some roadie bling:


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

TR said:


> What?
> This old thing?
> 
> That my friend is SICK!! you win.........


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I think this is a good place to ask this question...

Do anodized parts from different brands match?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

hardtailkid said:


> I think this is a good place to ask this question...
> 
> Do anodized parts from different brands match?


Not always, or I guess you can say, sometimes, no. One problem, is some stuff will fade easily. Deep anodized parts like Chris King stuff seems to not fade to much.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Love that Moots road bike!! The Niner looks sweet too.

---

I like blingy stuff...I really got into the coloured anodized stuff with my first couple of builds. The first was a white frame with all red components, and the second was black with gold. Since then for whatever reason I have developed a linking for classic polished stuff, just seems timeless to me, but maybe boring to some. Whatever floats your boat 

MTB highlights

















CX

















Track:


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

nspace said:


> Love that Moots road bike!! The Niner looks sweet too.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


that track rig looks really classy like that:thumbsup:


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Thanks! If only our Velodrome wasn't a 2hr drive away!


----------



## nate. (Oct 10, 2010)

my dirty bling


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

nate. said:


> my dirty bling


hey im the crash test dummy :lol: how'd you get the title?


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Even more...

My Marta SL's and I think the fork might count as well... 

















Some other random blingy parts.


----------



## fixgeardan (Aug 20, 2004)

Noir cranks,King BB,HBC chain ring & cog,carbon bars & stem ,Full carbon DTswiss fork.Blingy for me I dont have any pics of me main ride its pretty sweet to.:thumbsup:


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

@fixgeardan or anyone that knows  

On the end of your Noir cranks under the chain ring bolts it looks like you have spacers. Where did you get them or are they part of the crank set?


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Some Home - brew bling.

1. Single Speed conversion for a friend. Spacers all turned on the lathe out of material on hand.
2. Repair stand was damaged when moving so it needed a simple fix.
3. Template for a frame bag turned into a 14 gram false tank insert out of wood and carbon epoxy.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

fixgeardan said:


> Noir cranks,King BB,HBC chain ring & cog,carbon bars & stem ,Full carbon DTswiss fork.Blingy for me I dont have any pics of me main ride its pretty sweet to.:thumbsup:


thats nice. Can we see the hole bike?


----------



## farrisw1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Full bike for those who requested it and a couple of more pics just for good measure


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Nice, thanks!


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

farrisw1 said:


> Full bike for those who requested it and a couple of more pics just for good measure


nice man:thumbsup:


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

fixgeardan said:


> Noir cranks,King BB,HBC chain ring & cog,carbon bars & stem ,Full carbon DTswiss fork.Blingy for me I dont have any pics of me main ride its pretty sweet to.:thumbsup:


How do you like the DT Swiss fork? I haven't seen too many people with it and have been thinking of replacing my Pace RC-32 with the same one.


----------



## fixgeardan (Aug 20, 2004)

The spacers came with the stock sram cranks,the fork rides really nice Ive had a lot of rigid forks and this one rides as nice as the best of them rides like the white bros 
,I had and the on-one I have on my other bike.Heresa crappy pic.


----------



## fjaws (May 4, 2004)

ae111black said:


> What's so bling there.......? Actually never saw one of those.


The duct tape on the chainstay of course!!


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Orange Crush....*

Orange X0 derailleur
Orange Industry Nine spokes
Orange logos on the Continental tires
Polished Mavic rims
Polished Industry Nine hubs
Carbon X0 cranks
Wind Cutter rotors


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

fixgeardan said:


> The spacers came with the stock sram cranks,the fork rides really nice Ive had a lot of rigid forks and this one rides as nice as the best of them rides like the white bros
> ,I had and the on-one I have on my other bike.Heresa crappy pic.


I like that. Here is my Carbon fork:


----------



## fixgeardan (Aug 20, 2004)

Nice.1x9?


----------



## ADDam (Jun 7, 2008)

Brooks, King, Velo Orange on my Surly:










XTR, King, X0 on my Trance:


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

I've been Blinging since 1991. Started with Cooks Bros Cranks in 3d Violet(no Picture Available) 







My First SS 1999

1998 Homegrown


----------



## aries14 (Nov 23, 2005)

*Nice!!*



Normbilt said:


> I've been Blinging since 1991. Started with Cooks Bros Cranks in 3d Violet(no Picture Available)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Work!!!!!


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

BunnV said:


> Orange X0 derailleur
> Orange Industry Nine spokes
> Orange logos on the Continental tires
> Polished Mavic rims


:thumbsup: 
Polished rims are REALLY bling, how did you do that, lots of elbow grease?


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Thanks!*

I couldn't get them that shiny with elbow grease....I've tired before. Those were professionally polished.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Berkeley Mike said:


> and the bike begin?


I have an old Bontrager OR frame that I would love to build up again. What are those forks you have used on yours? I used to have an old set of Manitous on mine, but they have pretty much died now.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Normbilt said:


> I've been Blinging since 1991. Started with Cooks Bros Cranks in 3d Violet(no Picture Available)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had Cook Bros. too, first black then blue anodised. I snapped both sets.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

Normbilt said:


> I've been Blinging since 1991. Started with Cooks Bros Cranks in 3d Violet(no Picture Available)


congratulation i declare you the king of bling


----------



## g34343greg (Dec 16, 2010)

some pretty sweet stuff in here, 

but why do people insist on quoting replies and leaving all of the pictures just to say 1 sentence or less?!?!


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

g34343greg said:


> some pretty sweet stuff in here,
> 
> but why do people insist on quoting replies and leaving all of the pictures just to say 1 sentence or less?!?!


because we like seeing the pics again


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Brown Santa just dropped this off. I always thought they looked nice in pictures but it's absolutely gorgeous in person. Looks and feels like real leather. For $25 bucks it's a bargain! :thumbsup: 

Charge Spoon saddle


----------



## Surly Gentleman (Aug 9, 2010)

insanitylevel9 said:


> congratulation i declare you the king of bling


nice! barbie water bottle bling :cornut:


----------



## chewmaster (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

mine


----------



## fixgeardan (Aug 20, 2004)

chewmaster said:


>


What carbon saddle is that & where can I get one?


----------



## chewmaster (Nov 3, 2010)

fixgeardan said:


> What carbon saddle is that & where can I get one?


Search eBoy for "merek saddle"


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

Some of these blingy parts look like they havent left the backyard.
Yea quoting pics is like leaving the faucet on while brushing your teeth


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

the_owl said:


> Some of these blingy parts look like they havent left the backyard.
> Yea quoting pics is like leaving the faucet on while brushing your teeth


Let's think about this...

Christmas was a mere 9 days ago. That, coupled with the fact that many places get more snow than our fair state lead to me believe that some of these parts indeed haven't left the backyard...and that it is perfectly understandable.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

Nenbran said:


> Let's think about this...
> 
> Christmas was a mere 9 days ago. That, coupled with the fact that many places get more snow than our fair state lead to me believe that some of these parts indeed haven't left the backyard...and that it is perfectly understandable.


or some of us dont ride :thumbsup: i know i just look at my bikes, i mean come on how could i ride as much as i claim i do if i have like 3,500 post  .


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

insanitylevel9 said:


> or some of us dont ride :thumbsup: i know i just look at my bikes, i mean come on how could i ride as much as i claim i do if i have like 3,500 post  .


It's good to know that at least _some_ of us make good use of our rides.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

Nenbran said:


> It's good to know that at least _some_ of us make good use of our rides.


yep:thumbsup:


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

insanitylevel9 said:


> or some of us dont ride :thumbsup: i know i just look at my bikes, i mean come on how could i ride as much as i claim i do if i have like 3,500 post  .


I am with you.
Riding is for pussies.


----------



## aries14 (Nov 23, 2005)

Nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

Stripes said:


> Wow.. is that a custom paint job on the frame?


Custom Anodizing 
2009 SC Nomad 
I call it Aquaboy Blue

I got lucky that Azonic made rims that matched and that Crank brothers2009 interbike color was Aquaboy Blue also


----------



## pixy (Nov 8, 2005)

My favorite bike bling is my wheels. I also like my hand painted chetah with homemade peace badge. I like pink.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

XX cassettes are the blingiest. If you've held one you may agree.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Couple More Pics


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

pixy said:


> My favorite bike bling is my wheels. I also like my hand painted chetah with homemade peace badge. I like pink.


Dope :thumbsup:


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

farrisw1 said:


> 100 year old head badge...


Where on earth did you find that? So awesome. I want one.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Hubba-hubba*

By Neil Flock of Cyclemonkey.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Mud is the best kind of bling. Comes in different colors, too.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

7daysaweek said:


> Even more...
> 
> My Marta SL's and I think the fork might count as well...


Not to mention your dog has some bling contacts to match, or maybe he just got back from a three day bender.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

92gli said:


> XX cassettes are the blingiest. If you've held one you may agree.


PG-990 not to shaby


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

It may be hard to see but: bar end caps, grips, seatpost, seatpost clamp, bashguard, bashguard bolts, and water bottle cage bolts are all aftermarket red and blue to match the red/blue pivots that come with the bike. That bike is the first year Mach 5 and now they make aftermarket kits that include all this.

My next ride will be completely blinged out and inspired by early eighties BMX bikes.

I think it is awesome to have a bling pretty bike that can kick some serious trail ass. I also find it funny how some riders get seemingly offended by having bling on your ride.


----------



## pixy (Nov 8, 2005)

farrisw1 said:


> 100 year old head badge...


That is really nice!


----------



## Circusjunk (Aug 20, 2004)

Beat the hell out of one of those red Blinky's for being seen riding on roads at night


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Nice shot Normbilt*

But i'd crop it differently. Great color scheme.

Do you have more of the bike?


----------



## Heat (Jul 4, 2006)

a little bit of orange and ti bling


----------



## Marko G (Jun 24, 2009)

Heat said:


> a little bit of orange and ti bling


looks awesome, loving the orange


----------



## KarlP (Dec 3, 2006)

*Blingity Bling!!!*

Chris King Hubs laced to Stans 29er Rims
Sterling Silver Head Badge
Selle Italia Yutaak (Troy Lee Designs)


----------



## farrisw1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> Where on earth did you find that? So awesome. I want one.


Ebay, I sifted through hundreds of headbadges to find that one....and I waited a few days for the seller to drop the price before I bought it


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

idbrian said:


> I also find it funny how some riders get seemingly offended by having bling on your ride.


That happened to me a lot with this bike:










In 1996 there was nothing even close in the bling departement. Some people would actually get pissed off that I had such a nice, expensive bike. Most people didn't even care about the bike. They just wanted to know how much it cost. I got tired of people asking that, so I started saying, "I don't know, you'll have to ask my accountant".


----------



## Carbon 66 (May 11, 2010)

Made in USA bling.


----------



## Carbon 66 (May 11, 2010)

I try to support American based companies as much as possible. Luckily, the bike industry still has some very passionate companies building quality components made in the USA. 
*
http://chrisking.com/headsets Portland, OR
http://bikethomson.com/ Macon, GA
http://www.pointoneracing.com/ San Jose, CA
http://www.kingcage.com/ Durango, CO
http://www.ourygrips.com/ Wheaton, IL
http://www.paulcomp.com/chainkeeper.html Chico, CA
http://www.lynskeyperformance.com/a/ Chattanooga, TN*


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

those cranks make me lol
I had a set of those and some purple kooka's back in the Airpark Bicycle Center days.
They are not built for 200lb guys riding babyhead terrain.


Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That happened to me a lot with this bike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

C. Alshus said:


> How could I forget this:


Bonus for duct tape bling...


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

*Homegrown passion*

I just finished up my race bike for 2011.
Its a ten year old Schwinn.
Came in at 21.15 lbs as shown.


----------



## Heat (Jul 4, 2006)

^ Love it!


----------



## mcgong (May 29, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I installed some new red pulleys last week.


Where can I get these and will they work on a SRAM x.9 rear d also?


----------



## mcgong (May 29, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I installed some new red pulleys last week.


Where can I get these and will they work on a SRAM x.9 rear d also?


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I know these guys make some. I can't find them on their website though ?


----------



## mcgong (May 29, 2010)

thanks, found them.


----------



## excalibur1200 (Jan 12, 2011)

That is one killer ride jeez!


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)

mcgong said:


> Where can I get these and will they work on a SRAM x.9 rear d also?


http://www.torontocycles.com/Selling/Derailleur.html

Also on eBay.


----------



## excalibur1200 (Jan 12, 2011)

chris1911 said:


> http://www.torontocycles.com/Selling/Derailleur.html
> 
> Also on eBay.


Thanks for the link Chris, just ordered a bunch of stuff, great website and easy ordering! :thumbsup:


----------



## rideintpa (Nov 22, 2010)

Where is a good place to get some bling?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

rideintpa said:


> Where is a good place to get some bling?


If you have to ask, there is absolutely no hope for you.


----------



## rideintpa (Nov 22, 2010)

ummm yeah thanks for the tip


----------



## excalibur1200 (Jan 12, 2011)

The link is up there,
www.torontocycles.com


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

Wow, great site, thanks for the link, I'll definitely be spending some $ there. :thumbsup:


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

the_owl - that is brilliant mate! top work!


----------



## BikinCO (Jan 14, 2004)

70mm Chromag Ranger


----------



## rideintpa (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for the link


----------



## o0adam0o (Oct 10, 2010)

Great! Now i want to spend more money on my bike.. Will post mine soon.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Three pages and no-one has posted any of these:










But for 2011 I'm really excited about this:










It doesn't look like much (yet..) but custom Ti cannot fail to get smiles !!


----------



## nate. (Oct 10, 2010)

doesnt look like anything but a pic fail.


----------



## arcticrobot (Apr 22, 2009)

Am I the only one who finds many of the presented setups absolutely tasteless? Especially that titanium bike with not matching orange bits and blue fork?


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

arcticrobot said:


> Am I the only one who finds many of the presented setups absolutely tasteless? Especially that titanium bike with not matching orange bits and blue fork?


bling is about what you like, but mostly shinny ano parts :thumbsup:


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

rideintpa said:


> Where is a good place to get some bling?


wallmart


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

arcticrobot said:


> Am I the only one who finds many of the presented setups absolutely tasteless? Especially that titanium bike with not matching orange bits and blue fork?


I dunno, where's the pic of your bike?:skep:


----------



## Heat (Jul 4, 2006)

arcticrobot said:


> Am I the only one who finds many of the presented setups absolutely tasteless? Especially that titanium bike with not matching orange bits and blue fork?


 can't argue with the blue fork, just waiting for it to break to replace it. to each his own; I like it just fine.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

insanitylevel9 said:


> wallmart


he said bling, not fleas! :nono:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

arcticrobot said:


> Am I the only one who finds many of the presented setups absolutely tasteless? Especially that titanium bike with not matching orange bits and blue fork?


Why don't you post up some of your bling? Bro!


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

arcticrobot said:


> Am I the only one who finds many of the presented setups absolutely tasteless? Especially that titanium bike with not matching orange bits and blue fork?


I wouldn't go as far as ABSOLUTELY, I'd just say REGULAR as far as tasteless things go. Besides the bikes in this thread are nowhere near what really tasteless bike setups look like. 
Pinkbike is a good source for that and then there's those rich-men-roadbikes to be found too, not even mentioning those godawful concept bikes designers draw up.

CK headsets are these days the ultimate exercise in tastelessness for me, go figure that one out. I've got two of them and if I had a time machine, I'd sure go back and choose otherwise. 
Well, one of them is at least on the go now to be replaced by a durable $25 blingy headset. Carbonfibre with red and white decals is also a vomit inducing combination for me. Nothing ever could
be more boring and over used but unfortunately it hit the roadbike side of things pretty heavily and everybody's got to have it because everybody else has it. There may be one or two isolated
cases where all of these fit together and produce interesting results but I doubt there's more than that..

On this thread though. That hand painted cheetah bike is the best looking damn thing I've seen in a long time! Pure awesome!

Should I put a pic of my blingy bikey? Nah, it's got Deore brakelevers, what kinda bling is that?!?!


----------



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

Here's my only bling. Not sure if they qualify but they're the blingiest things I've got!


----------



## arcticrobot (Apr 22, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Why don't you post up some of your bling? Bro!


guys, i didn't want to offend anybody. I'm not posting my bling simply because I have none. My current setup is being built right now around Cannondale RZ140 frame(ruby red color-the only I could find in my size and brand new), ztr flow white rims, black hope pro 2 hub(it could be bling but i've chosen black color), black lefty max 140 pbr with white clamps. So, as you can see - it is mostly red/black setup with some white accents on rims and clamps, no bling.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

arcticrobot said:


> I'm not posting my bling simply because I have none.


That's what I thought. It's ok though, there are many times here that I have opened my mouth when I souldn't have.

Anyway, bling is in the eye of the beholder. What's bling to me, no not be bling to someone else. The diversity of bikes out there is one thing that makes riding and owning bikes so cool. It would be pretty boring if we all had the same taste in bikes. So, I would say that criticizing what someone else likes is pretty much a waste of time.


----------



## Heat (Jul 4, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> The diversity of bikes out there is one thing that makes riding and owning bikes so cool. It would be pretty boring if we all had the same taste in bikes.


my thoughts exactly.

to arcticrobot, no offense taken.


----------



## arcticrobot (Apr 22, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That's what I thought. It's ok though, there are many times here that I have opened my mouth when I souldn't have.
> 
> Anyway, bling is in the eye of the beholder. What's bling to me, no not be bling to someone else. The diversity of bikes out there is one thing that makes riding and owning bikes so cool. It would be pretty boring if we all had the same taste in bikes. So, I would say that criticizing what someone else likes is pretty much a waste of time.


agreed.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

2fargon said:


> Here's my only bling. Not sure if they qualify but they're the blingiest things I've got!


It looks like your caliper sits to far away from the rotor. Like the adapters are a little to long.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> It looks like your caliper sits to far away from the rotor. Like the adapters are a little to long.


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

Some bling I used to have:
Loaded has some nice functionally blingy stuff (seatpost, Stem, Skewers) of course had to get the matching seat, tires, pedals and grips too.
Was affectionately known as my Captain America Special Edition Rush.


----------



## mtbikernc69 (Mar 23, 2004)

My ride. Foes Racing XCT-5, custom color powder coat (Karl's Imagination), CK and Hope blingy stuff with a Noir crank. White DT Swiss rims and spokes are gone now. White really sucks for a spoke color! Always chipping and looks like crap after awhile. Anyway...enjoy. I'll post some of my customer builds later.


----------



## RMXByker (Aug 4, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> It looks like your caliper sits to far away from the rotor. Like the adapters are a little to long.


Looks like he may have the adapters backwards...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

RMXByker said:


> Looks like he may have the adapters backwards...


Both adapters need to be shorter.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Here's some Trigon carbon riser bar/stem bling:









And some Trigon carbon fork, Alligator rotor and Spinergy wheel bling:


----------



## bullitt338 (Aug 2, 2010)

I like anything CNC machined.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm gonna play!


----------



## monkeywrenchMoose (Feb 23, 2010)

There are some really nice rides in here. I'll have to get some pics of my bling one of these days.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Just J said:


>


That bike is very very cool! Can we see a lot more pics of it?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That bike is very very cool! Can we see a lot more pics of it?


Thanks, you like it! It was a love or hate it rendition of my builds that one, but sadly the frame has now been replaced (although its still in my garage) with the raw Dillinger you see above. I plan to resurrect it as a turbo training bike at some point though!

Here are a couple more pictures of it:


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

I dislike the carbon fibre look, but I've gotta say that Trigon Star Trek bar is friggin awesome!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Just J said:


> Thanks, you like it! It was a love or hate it rendition of my builds that one, but sadly the frame has now been replaced (although its still in my garage) with the raw Dillinger you see above. I plan to resurrect it as a turbo training bike at some point though!
> 
> Here are a couple more pictures of it:


How do you like that fork? I'm running one too (got mine during SC's clearance sale for 9 bucks) I love it!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's mine :thumbsup:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> How do you like that fork? I'm running one too (got mine during SC's clearance sale for 9 bucks) I love it!


It's a top quality fork for very little money, I'm running the 29r version on my Dillinger now and I love it.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Just J said:


> It's a top quality fork for very little money, I'm running the 29r version on my Dillinger now and I love it.


Were you lucky enough to get yours during the clearance sale? I would have bought 2 if I knew what I was getting beforehand


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Were you lucky enough to get yours during the clearance sale? I would have bought 2 if I knew what I was getting beforehand


I was pretty lucky on both occasions and didn't actually have to pay for either of my forks, but knowing what i know now I wish i bought another Hooligan and fork in the sale as they were great bikes although I do like the Dillinger too.


----------



## mikerod87 (Apr 22, 2009)

I love Bike Porn!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Just J said:


> Thanks, you like it! It was a love or hate it rendition of my builds that one, but sadly the frame has now been replaced (although its still in my garage) with the raw Dillinger you see above. I plan to resurrect it as a turbo training bike at some point though!
> 
> Here are a couple more pictures of it:


I love it! I think it needs to be in my garage. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## pitbull592 (Jul 23, 2010)

anyone remember the gt gold bike:


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Too Much Bling*

My ride has so much bling, that I chose to just show the whole enchilada...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Just J said:


> Thanks, you like it! It was a love or hate it rendition of my builds that one, but sadly the frame has now been replaced (although its still in my garage) with the raw Dillinger you see above. I plan to resurrect it as a turbo training bike at some point though!
> 
> Here are a couple more pictures of it:


is that a 29er or a 26er?


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> is that a 29er or a 26er?


Pretty clearly a 26er. Plus it has 717 rims.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I love it! I think it needs to be in my garage. Thanks for the pics.


Thanks Shawn!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> is that a 29er or a 26er?


Yup that one is a 26r and the raw one in my other pics ^^^ is the 29" version.

Actually here's a pic of that one:


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

I'll up the Thomson ante a bit. It's all about black bling.


----------



## Carbon 66 (May 11, 2010)

mattbryant2 said:


> I'll up the Thomson ante a bit. It's all about black bling.


That's what I'm talking about. When I ordered my seatpost clamp I didn't even know about the "new" style till I got it in the mail.

Let's keep this thread on track with the blingy parts and not a "look at my bike" thread, there are plenty of those.:thumbsup:


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

Carbon 66 said:


> That's what I'm talking about. When I ordered my seatpost clamp I didn't even know about the "new" style till I got it in the mail.
> 
> Let's keep this thread on track with the blingy parts and not a "look at my bike" thread, there are plenty of those.:thumbsup:


umm.. what?


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Carbon 66 said:


> That's what I'm talking about. When I ordered my seatpost clamp I didn't even know about the "new" style till I got it in the mail.
> 
> Let's keep this thread on track with the blingy parts and not a "look at my bike" thread, there are plenty of those.:thumbsup:


 That's the purpose of bling, see how it looks on the bike, otherwise it's just parts.:madman: If I want to look at parts I just look at the link to the website that sells them.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Carbon 66 said:


> That's what I'm talking about. ...


...what were you talking about?


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

I got a few...

I ran my Singular with Gears for a couple months. 180mm XTRs with compact spider, 20/30/42t rings. These are now on my geared hardtail Access29er.



Homebrew Components singlespeed cog... pure sex.... and on a Hope Pro2 SS hub. Swarms of killer bees follow me everywhere.



and XTR 180mm cranks on my singlespeed with spiderless Jericho SufferRing.


----------



## 3fast3furious (Dec 10, 2010)

pitbull592 said:


> anyone remember the gt gold bike:


My friend Ted has one of those. :thumbsup:


----------



## 3fast3furious (Dec 10, 2010)

This was the only decent "bling" pic I had. But the bike also has the Chris King hubs and headset along with some SRAM XX bling too.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

3fast3furious said:


> My friend Ted has one of those. :thumbsup:


did he win it or buy the one that showed up on ebay a while back?


----------



## 3fast3furious (Dec 10, 2010)

insanitylevel9 said:


> did he win it or buy the one that showed up on ebay a while back?


He won it. The first guy that one it held it for like 4 races. Then Ted beat him at Ore to Shore in Marquette MI. It makes a nice trophy bike, but the gold is kinda cheesy. They paint started chipping right away on the handlebars and stuff


----------



## rideintpa (Nov 22, 2010)

Here is my bling...More to come


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## baumi (Oct 12, 2010)

Link: https://traildevils.ch/bike.php?bid=4817

4440gr!!!

not mine -sadly...
but the sickest bling-bike I ever saw -and I own a Foes DHS Mono


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

That's an Orbea Orca (or maybe a copy of one). It looks nice as a SS. I have an '07. It's an awesome bike.

Edit: That's a real Orca. The owner has some really, REALLY nice bikes....


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

nelojonia said:


> ÷àñû íàðó÷íûå ðåïëèêè
> çíàêîìñòâà ñ ðóññêîãîâîðÿùèìè èíîñòðàíöàìè
> ñåêñøîï ìîñêâà
> çíàêîìñòâà äëÿ ñåêñà ñòâ
> ...


----------



## frankbullitt (Jul 25, 2010)

Gold bits


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Did you say "Abe Lincoln"?

No, I said "Hey Blingen"!


----------



## frankbullitt (Jul 25, 2010)

Here's a one up for the colored XO kit. KCNC water bottle bolts will replace the lever mount bolts on at least Elixers for sure.


----------



## frankbullitt (Jul 25, 2010)

Whoa!


----------



## frankbullitt (Jul 25, 2010)

Where did you find the zip tie on the non-cable side to match the tires?


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

frankbullitt said:


> Where did you find the zip tie on the non-cable side to match the tires?


Those brakes were considered dangerous because the cross member could pop off and lodge itself in the knobs, causing a catastrophic accident, so the zip tie is my 5 cent insurance policy!


----------



## frankbullitt (Jul 25, 2010)

Do you have any shots of the entire bike? That set up is amazing


----------



## shawnlichtfuss (Apr 3, 2011)

Some sweet gold


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

frankbullitt said:


> Do you have any shots of the entire bike? That set up is amazing


Thanks for the compliment. I dig your gold setup as well, if I ever go geared I would like to get a green rear derailleur, gold shifters, and red noir cranks.

Here's a shot of the whole bike. I have since changed a few things like tires, chain and gear ratio.


----------



## slvander (May 19, 2010)

I know it's a bit much, but that's sort of the point. Pink I9s, with pink Hope brakes and pinkslip Sram.

Can you guess the theme of the bike?


----------



## frankbullitt (Jul 25, 2010)

Gobsmacked at two above posts.


----------



## frankbullitt (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh. By the by. The ultimate Bling is the AFP headshot!


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

frankbullitt said:


> Oh. By the by. The ultimate Bling is the AFP headshot!


So far, you are the only person to correctly identify it, well done!


----------



## partydollagogo (Jul 23, 2007)

*Anyone remember the Green Machine?*










My Green Machine bling


































IT'S THE HOTTEST RIDE IN TOWN!


----------



## claydough001 (Apr 30, 2010)

slvander said:


> I know it's a bit much, but that's sort of the point. Pink I9s, with pink Hope brakes and pinkslip Sram.
> 
> Can you guess the theme of the bike?


lemme see is it........Breast Cancer Awareness?


----------



## slvander (May 19, 2010)

claydough001 said:


> lemme see is it........Breast Cancer Awareness?


As much as I love breasts, and dislike cancer...the actual theme is just pink. Although, I am thankful for all the breast cancer awareness stuff that bike companies do, which allows me to build up a pinktasmic bike.


----------



## claydough001 (Apr 30, 2010)

slvander said:


> As much as I love breasts, and dislike cancer...the actual theme is just pink. Although, I am thankful for all the breast cancer awareness stuff that bike companies do, which allows me to build up a pinktasmic bike.


I kinda wanna see the rest of it?


----------



## frankbullitt (Jul 25, 2010)

slvander,
What color rims do you have on the pink I9's. There is a woman I always see around the trails where I live who has a Mojo SL with pink I9's with pink rims. I have always been curious as to weather I9 can dip the rims they usually build with, or if she had I9 build hers with some rims cheap enough to come in pink as a stock offering.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

partydollagogo said:


> IT'S THE HOTTEST RIDE IN TOWN!


Holy Handlebar spacers Batman!


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

claydough001 said:


> I kinda wanna see the rest of it?


The breast or the bike?


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

frankbullitt said:


> slvander,
> What color rims do you have on the pink I9's. There is a woman I always see around the trails where I live who has a Mojo SL with pink I9's with pink rims. I have always been curious as to weather I9 can dip the rims they usually build with, or if she had I9 build hers with some rims cheap enough to come in pink as a stock offering.


velocity is the king of colored rims. they have pink and they are not cheap.
also, any rim can be painted. any aluminum rim w/out eyelets can be anodized.


----------



## claydough001 (Apr 30, 2010)

the-one1 said:


> The breast or the bike?


The Breast.......DUH!


----------



## boomersooner523 (Sep 28, 2010)

Pics of supposed breast


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I like anno parts (in moderation), but I have to say, I think nicely machined part is way more bling-y-er.  

Oh, & how about some "yes, I actually ride my bike" bling....beat to snot bash guard bling :thumbsup:


----------



## slvander (May 19, 2010)

frankbullitt said:


> slvander,
> What color rims do you have on the pink I9's. There is a woman I always see around the trails where I live who has a Mojo SL with pink I9's with pink rims. I have always been curious as to weather I9 can dip the rims they usually build with, or if she had I9 build hers with some rims cheap enough to come in pink as a stock offering.


I wish i had pink rims, I have just black ones. I know you can ask I9 to build up with any rim, so maybe she found pink ones.

i am jealous.


----------



## frankbullitt (Jul 25, 2010)

Here's a before and middle. After is coming up. I realize this saddle/post combo is likely to make people vomit, but such can allready be said for nearly anything with such propinquity to my derriere.


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

I guess this is bling.





































And here is what it is on. Crappy cellphone pic.


----------



## dblvanos (Mar 17, 2010)

7 year old girl bling, what can I say, I am trying to create a monster


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Your nipples are miscolored.....

LOL


----------



## dacosta (Jul 23, 2010)

Here is mine

Old Glory


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

This thread made me do a little shopping last night. Got something for the wife, and something for me. I am surprising her with her bling.


----------



## frankbullitt (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm "Fonda" the Captain America theme. Anybody?


----------



## frankbullitt (Jul 25, 2010)

This saddle is almost pretty enough to let it do things to my behind other than support it.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

frankbullitt said:


> This saddle is almost pretty enough to let it do things to my behind other than support it.


We have a saddlesexual in the house!


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

dblvanos said:


> 7 year old girl bling, what can I say, I am trying to create a monster


You sir, rock! Can't imagine how bling will your bike be.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Sweet saddle frank! Coincidently, my blingen Bontrager saddle arrived today. Only 20$ nos and it matches my Bontrager's color scheme!


----------



## frankbullitt (Jul 25, 2010)

Not a saddlesexual. I guess my comment was a little off the rails, though.


----------



## boomersooner523 (Sep 28, 2010)

Here is mine. Ti is bling by itself


















Sweet head badge-









Some original Selle Italia saddle love and some Thomson stuff-


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

maybe time for a new seat, LOL..


----------



## frankbullitt (Jul 25, 2010)

Ti? kinda formal.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

frankbullitt said:


> Not a saddlesexual. I guess my comment was a little off the rails, though.


Funny!!!


----------



## boomersooner523 (Sep 28, 2010)

kneecap said:


> maybe time for a new seat, LOL..


Yeah haha Im really looking into a Brooks B17 I think it would really be an awesome complement to the bike and the classy feel it has to it.


----------



## boomersooner523 (Sep 28, 2010)

frankbullitt said:


> Ti? kinda formal.




sorry not following


----------



## 3fast3furious (Dec 10, 2010)

boomersooner523 said:


> sorry not following


You're kidding right?:skep: I think he was making a pun in reference to a neck tie as being a formal item.......well you get the idea


----------



## frankbullitt (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes. Bad pun. Seriously, what I wouldn't do for a ti frame? Moots Gristle YBB. Ridiculous. What is Merlin's status as a going concern? The website says "Brand Rebirth Underway." I haven't kept up with them in quite a while.


----------



## boomersooner523 (Sep 28, 2010)

frankbullitt said:


> Yes. Bad pun. Seriously, what I wouldn't do for a ti frame? Moots Gristle YBB. Ridiculous. What is Merlin's status as a going concern? The website says "Brand Rebirth Underway." I haven't kept up with them in quite a while.


Sorry about missing the joke haha but I believe (only rumors as of now) that they maybe left American Bicycle Group. As far as what else is going on your guess is just about as good as anyones!


----------



## frankbullitt (Jul 25, 2010)

Boomer,
could you post some details about your Merlin's specs. Whats the year on most of the kit? What diam. seat tube does that frame take? With the V-brakes, I would say it's a bit too new for a 1" steerer fork but it almost looks like that to me. That saddle is rad, by the way. Let me know if you want to get rid of it.


----------



## frankbullitt (Jul 25, 2010)

never mind about the steerer.


----------



## boomersooner523 (Sep 28, 2010)

The bike is actually for sale now


----------



## SweatyBiscuit (Nov 25, 2010)

Just recently anodized the big cog of a XX cassette in my garage. I think it turned out pretty well.


----------



## dacosta (Jul 23, 2010)

SweatyBiscuit

Very nice indeed!


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

Is this blingy enough???


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

A-Ray said:


> Is this blingy enough???


Spread around the amount of red that is concentrated in the wheels and you got a sweet looking bike


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Spread around the amount of red that is concentrated in the wheels and you got a sweet looking bike


The wheels look pink, Sasquatch.


----------



## Itchiee (Sep 17, 2010)

partydollagogo said:


>


I actually had one of these, thanks for the memory!!!


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

The Spinergy Xyclone wheels and Panaracers are red, not pink. It all matches very well with the Peaty Lock-ons, Salsa Seat collar, lefty fork Rebound cap, Vertigo seat trim and the red Monarch Rear Shock trim. I also have a brand new Red BBG Bashguard, but the red does not match close enough so I removed it. Red Loaded Rear Skewer to come as well as Red HT Magnesium Pedals. I know the look is a bit over the top, but is very functional. I am at just a tick over 25lbs, with pedals.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Some tire bling:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

A-Ray said:


> The Spinergy Xyclone wheels and Panaracers are red, not pink. It all matches very well with the Peaty Lock-ons, Salsa Seat collar, lefty fork Rebound cap, Vertigo seat trim and the red Monarch Rear Shock trim. I also have a brand new Red BBG Bashguard, but the red does not match close enough so I removed it. Red Loaded Rear Skewer to come as well as Red HT Magnesium Pedals. I know the look is a bit over the top, but is very functional. I am at just a tick over 25lbs, with pedals.


Still,in my opinion, there is too much red in the wheelset


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

*I need your opinions*

What color should I make my chain tensioner? I will be going to the powdercoater to get another frameset done within the next week or so, and want to get my chain tensioner done up in something different than a homemade brushed looking alloy. What are your opinions on color/finish?

Here is a picture of the tensioner (I cut off the part where the brake pad mounts and the spring stop, so it is much slimmer and cleaner looking now):










Here is a picture of the whole bike to get a better idea of the color scheme:










Oh, and Mountain Cycle Shawn...I know you hate seeing my bike :lol: deal with it :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> What color should I make my chain tensioner? I will be going to the powdercoater to get another frameset done within the next week or so, and want to get my chain tensioner done up in something different than a homemade brushed looking alloy. What are your opinions on color/finish?
> 
> Here is a picture of the tensioner (I cut off the part where the brake pad mounts and the spring stop, so it is much slimmer and cleaner looking now):
> 
> ...


Not that thing again! No, I actually like it. I just like messin'/w Sasquatch. I think you should go black, you kinda just want that part to blend in and not stand out like a sore thumb. Oh, and do the chain ring guard also. I would go ano black on both.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Not that thing again! No, I actually like it. I just like messin'/w Sasquatch. I think you should go black, you kinda just want that part to blend in and not stand out like a sore thumb. Oh, and do the chain ring guard also. I would go ano black on both.


You're opinion doesn't matter, NEXT :lol: nah, I'm kidding, good point about the bashguard. I've been wanting to do something about it for awhile but keep forgetting. I'll probably do them both in black or a darker color. I was thinking white (bashguard would look cool white), but I may decide against that. I may not do the bashguard, though, because it gets beat up a lot, and I've been known to slowly crawl over a rock just to "bash" against the guard... :lol: I don't think any finish will last too long and then it will look shitty all scratched up.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

That's why I thought ano black would be better. Give them a bead blast, to give it some texture. It will give it a matt finish and make it more durable after you ano it black.


----------



## nickav21 (Dec 25, 2009)

Gold bolts


----------



## j944 (Feb 24, 2006)

Not as blingy as Ive seen in this thread but just right for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## j944 (Feb 24, 2006)

Forgot about my green machine


----------



## 3fast3furious (Dec 10, 2010)

j944 said:


> Not as blingy as Ive seen in this thread but just right for me. :thumbsup:


Those are nice :thumbsup: you should post them to this thread too https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=701318&page=2&highlight=chris+king


----------



## j944 (Feb 24, 2006)

3fast3furious said:


> Those are nice :thumbsup: you should post them to this thread too


Thanks for the link, I knew there was a reason why I dont open threads that state bling. Now I am wondering what to get next...


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

j944 said:


> Forgot about my green machine


Just wondering, are those just hanging by the seat? I have hooks like that, and was wondering if I could hang them like that. Do you store them this way?


----------



## j944 (Feb 24, 2006)

Heavy Fluid said:


> Just wondering, are those just hanging by the seat? I have hooks like that, and was wondering if I could hang them like that. Do you store them this way?


Yep, I screwed them into the frame on the other side of the sheet rock and place them from the front. They stay placed well.


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

OK, that is pure win. I plan on doing this from now on. Thanks!!


----------



## frankbullitt (Jul 25, 2010)

j944,

There is a guy on ebay that sells custom anodized thomson x4 faceplates and seatpost clamps in orange to match the king mango. You owe it to yourself.


----------



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

*Vaytanium Bling*

Apologize in advance for the cross post to the Vaya Build forum...but I've been dying to post in this thread, and my Rumblefish just doesn't bring the bling.

Just picked up my Vaytanium today from Tobie, Ari and the boys at North Central Cyclery, in Dekalb, IL.

It started with a simple vision...drop bars, disc brakes, lightweight, do-all bike. Mounts for fenders and racks. Comfortable geometry for just about any riding one can imagine. Dream components...build it right, once.

Ari steered me towards a Ti-Vaya...and he was right on the money. With the above-listed goals in mind, the build went from there, into into some tasteful bling...

King hubs, front and rear, and King headset.
Sram Rival drivetrain, with 11-32 cassette and 36-46 compact crankset.
BB-7 Road disc brakes.
Kent Eriksen Sweetpost Ti seatpost.
Fizik Alliante XM saddle.
Deda stem and Deda RHM-02 drop bars, with gel wrap. (The bars have a 'flattened' profile at the top).
Crank Brothers Candy (3) pedals.
Salsa skewers.
Kingcage titanium bottle cages.
After much searching, a Winwood Muddy Cross Disc-compatible carbon fork.
Continental Cyclocross Speed clinchers in 700x35c
Velocity A23 rims, hand-laced to the above-mentioned King hubs by Ari.
A little (hopefully tasteful) blue annodizing, to set off the Ti parts...

Those are the highpoints. Allow me to apologize in advance for the crappy pics (iPhone) and for the gaudy seatpost bag and Garmin mounted...I promise that proper pics will follow in a week or two, when I get a minute.

As shown (with Garmin, but without seatbag), it weighs just under 22#. The Velocity A23s seem to be both stiffer and lighter than the Mavic Aksiums on my road bike. Anything else?

Oh...you want to see some pictures...


side by https://www.flickr.com/people/deanfrieders/, on Flickr


rearkinghub by https://www.flickr.com/people/deanfrieders/, on Flickr


sweetpost by https://www.flickr.com/people/deanfrieders/, on Flickr


dedastem by https://www.flickr.com/people/deanfrieders/, on Flickr


kingcage by https://www.flickr.com/people/deanfrieders/, on Flickr


frontkinghub by https://www.flickr.com/people/deanfrieders/, on Flickr


winwoodfork by https://www.flickr.com/people/deanfrieders/, on Flickr


dedarhm02 by https://www.flickr.com/people/deanfrieders/, on Flickr


aliantexm by https://www.flickr.com/people/deanfrieders/, on Flickr


reargeartrain by https://www.flickr.com/people/deanfrieders/, on Flickr


crankset by https://www.flickr.com/people/deanfrieders/, on Flickr


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

lawfarm said:


> Apologize in advance for the cross post to the Vaya Build forum...but I've been dying to post in this thread, and my Rumblefish just doesn't bring the bling.
> 
> Just picked up my Vaytanium today from Tobie, Ari and the boys at North Central Cyclery, in Dekalb, IL.
> 
> ...


DOOD!
 :thumbsup:   
:band:


----------



## Jekyll Rider NO.1 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Cannondale Jekyll 800*

Cannondale Jekyll 800. 2001


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

Jekyll Rider NO.1 said:


> Cannondale Jekyll 800. 2001


Pic didn't show, bro.


----------



## Jekyll Rider NO.1 (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I'd post a pic of my red X, but I don't know how, sorry!


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ti lynskey seatpost


----------



## excalibur1200 (Jan 12, 2011)

Here goes, lots of bling here, just finished this build.....
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## SpartyBiker (Mar 31, 2008)

I was looking at the same thing yesterday, only on my bike. The headset's bottom bearing went bad after four years of corrosion and dirt, so I replaced it with a shiny new Cane Creek stainless steel model. My grease is synthetic and red in color, which helps me to see when parts need to be cleaned and re-greased.


----------



## MDEnvEngr (Mar 11, 2004)

dblvanos said:


> 7 year old girl bling, what can I say, I am trying to create a monster


Put some shorter cranks on that for your girl. Appropriately sized cranks do wonders for little legs. My 6 y/o is riding 105mm and my 9 y/0 is on 130s. Looks like they are pedalling a bike, not running hurtles.

Good on you for getting the giel out! B


----------



## excalibur1200 (Jan 12, 2011)

..Now this is cool!


----------



## grantpro (Mar 11, 2009)

j944 said:


> Yep, I screwed them into the frame on the other side of the sheet rock and place them from the front. They stay placed well.


Love the 2007 BMC Trailfox....got the frame off of jenson for $600something .....broke my leg, was on crutches for 8 months.....had to sell the frame to pay rent. Never had the glory to ride her.:madman: :cryin:


----------



## evel (Jul 4, 2011)

Do those pulley wheels makes any difference in shifting or just look cool? And they do look cool.


----------



## excalibur1200 (Jan 12, 2011)

evel said:


> Do those pulley wheels makes any difference in shifting or just look cool? And they do look cool.


I'd say they work just as well as the stockers do, they do make a 'snick' sound when you change gears but its not in any way noisy. The anodizing wears off by the teeth but nothing major, I would recommend them sure, but it's really just bling rather than a bone fide 'upgrade'


----------



## evel (Jul 4, 2011)

Sounds like it's worth the small investment.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

I just ordered some custom bling from Purely Custom... As soon as I get em I'll post em up!

I've been looking at this stem for some time now... I think I'm gonna pick one up next week.
Reaper Skull Stem, (31.8) 50mm red









I also wanna get some bling pedals but they'll just get destroyed in the local rock garden...
Atomlab Pimp WRX Pedals from BikeBling.com









So far the only bling on my bike is a set of Lizard Skin Peaty grips...


----------



## sagealmighty (Apr 18, 2010)

*Retro road bike bling*

Some campy bling for ya.


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

A $100,000 bike with no brakes :eekster: bling bling richster hipsters want a brooks saddle on their gold plated fixies


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)




----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## MrAitchGee (Aug 3, 2011)

Do my new decals count as bling? I think so!!


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Just got some goodies in from PurelyCustom.com!


----------



## frankbullitt (Jul 25, 2010)

*Gold Leaf ENVE sweep bars*

Finally got my hands on one of the gold leaf ENVE sweep bars


----------

